# Disc sander jig??



## Richard Gibson (Jul 5, 2011)

I was wondering :question: why you need a "special jig" for using a disc sander to square your blanks?  I simply use the miter that is on the sander. I make sure it is square to the disc and just slide the blank along it up to the disc and rotate the blank to all four sides.

Does anyone see a problem doing it this way?  They always come out square for me. :biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 5, 2011)

That works fine if your blank is drilled exactly down the center and perfectly vertical.  However, if your tube is mounted slightly off the vertical, you need to make the ends of the pen perpendicular to the tube, not to the outside edges of the blank, or the blank will have a gap on one side when you mount it in the kit. DAMHIKT.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jul 5, 2011)

that would assume the tube was drilled perfectly straight to the blank, this don't happen often and keeping the tube square is the goal.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, that makes sense. Thank you. Just having one of those moments of not seeing the forest for the trees


----------



## ssajn (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's a picture of a jig I made.


----------



## joek30296 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dave,
Not sure I understand your jig....does a drilled blank slide onto the bolt?

joe


----------



## ssajn (Sep 23, 2011)

joek30296 said:


> Dave,
> Not sure I understand your jig....does a drilled blank slide onto the bolt?
> 
> joe



The tubed blank slides over the bolt. Slight downward pressure is all that's needed to keep the blank square with the sander. I also turn the blanks as I'm squaring it up. If you wanted to you could make a sleeve to go over the bolt to fit the tube but I found it's not necessary. Here's a picture with a tube on the bolt as if I were going to square it up.

Hope this eliminates any questions.


----------



## Benjaminhurmx (Nov 30, 2011)

I’m so glad I found this site.  I've had some pens where I can figure out what happen and why it’s off set. I was using acrylic and broke my first one trying to use a barrel trimmer.  FYI don’t use a barrel trimmer on Acrylic. Now I know the reason the blanks don’t fit properly is because I need a jig. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 1, 2011)

I made the blank squaring jig that's documented in the Tools and Jigs Library.  Been using it for almost two years...it was easy to make and it works great.


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 1, 2011)

Being the ghetto/broke person that I am, I made a really simple jig.  My disc sander already came with a good 90 degree fence.  I glued 2 pieces of MDF together to form a 90 degree angle.  I use the appropriate size transfer punch and anchor it into the corner of my jig, extending out towards the disc sander.  Then I hold it in place with one hand and true up the end with the other.  Hopefully the pictures explain it better than I can.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 1, 2011)

That's not ghetto thats Frugal!!! Mine is made much like Dave's only with 1/2 thick cutting board. This is very simple and a spacer can be made for larger tubes!


----------

